# Goats and Blinds



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Anybody ever hunted a goat out of a ground blind?? I got an archery tag this year and would like to try to harvest one from a blind!!! Never have bowhunted goats before so any tips or input would be great!!! What blind have you guys used?? Camo??

Thanks,
Van Wey


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Nobody bowhunt goats anymore....anybody..hello


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

find a waterhole to sit at and get the blind out about 2 weeks before you hunt for the goats to get acustom to it and get there b4 dark and leave after dark... they drink water at all different times of the day be patient and still and wait to dry til he is drinking... or you can sit by a fence line where they travel they usually take the same route


----------

